# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Су-24М 277 Млавского БАП

## Алексей Матвиенко

Немного пофотографировал машины из Хурбы. Сейчас все рисунки на них, к огромному сожалению, закрашены, а ведь здесь был, наверное единственный Су-24 с акульей пастью :-((

----------


## AC

> Немного пофотографировал машины из Хурбы...


Спасибо огромное! Оч. интересно... Снимали недавно?




> ...Сейчас все рисунки на них, к огромному сожалению, закрашены...


Не только в Хурбе такие проблемы:
"Руководство британских королевских ВВС потребовало убрать с поверхности фюзеляжей двух многоцелевых реактивных истребителей Harrier, размещенных в Афганистане, изображения гламурных британских моделей Люси Пайндер и Мишель Марш, посчитав их оскорбительными.
Как сообщил представитель ВВС, пожелавший не называть своего имени, изображения были нанесены в прошлом году, когда модели приезжали поддержать своих военных, расквартированных в Афганистане, и никому не мешали. Тем не менее, недавно один из самолетов летал в Великобританию, где непотребство было замечено одним из старших офицеров ВВС, который и приказал смыть силуэты.
Как объяснил представитель ВВС, женщины есть и среди пилотов, и среди обслуживающего самолеты персонала, и им нарисованное может показаться оскорбительным. Вместе с тем, он не сообщил, насколько одетыми были изображения моделей, уточнив лишь, что сами модели во время визита в Афганистан одевались и вели себя в соответствии с местными обычаями".   // Associated Press 
http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lenta/2007..._1077877.shtml
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Алексей Матвиенко

Из живописи удалось найти только фото 2003 года. Борт №29 с собачьей головой и стилизованными языками пламени на киле. Есть еще у ребят запись новостей канала РТР конца 1999 года. Сюжет об учениях на Дальнем Востоке, один из офицеров дает интервью на фоне борта №01, раскрашенного под акулу. Видно нарисованную пасть глаза и жабры. по воспоминаниям на этой машине, прозванной "Джокондой" была еще эмблема полка, позднее номера сделали синими с белой окантовкой. Из нестандарта еще нарисовали желтые стрелки с надписями типа "Опасно" и др. в районе кабины и воздухозаборников. Сейчас только эти стрелки и остались. На сегодняшний день только машина №20 несет на клиньях воздухозаборников полустертых российских орлов бронзового цвета.

----------


## Богатырский 292

> Из живописи удалось найти только фото 2003 года. Борт №29 с собачьей головой и стилизованными языками пламени на киле. Есть еще у ребят запись новостей канала РТР конца 1999 года.


А  где это в инете можно посмотреть?

----------


## AC

> ...На сегодняшний день только машина №20 несет на клиньях воздухозаборников полустертых российских орлов бронзового цвета.


А вот и он, кстати -- Ваш же... С орлами на клиньях:
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1224993/L/
 :Smile:

----------


## Foxbat

Классные фоты, спасибо!

----------


## Алексей Матвиенко

http://www.airliners.net/addphotos/b...DSC_1316an.jpg
http://www.airliners.net/addphotos/b...DSC_0973an.jpg
Вот, можно еще отсюда утащить пару фоток, пока их не "отскринили"

----------


## AC

*Алексею Матвиенко: ждать ли каких-то фото с этого грандиозного дела?*
Крупномасштабные авиационно-тыловые учения "Крыло - 2007" начинаются во вторник в Хабаровском крае, сообщил РИА Новости помощник командующего Дальневосточным объединением ВВС и ПВО по связям с общественностью Сергей Роща...
"Одна из целей учений - показать возможности техники, которая есть на вооружении в ВВС и ПВО на Дальнем Востоке, и сделать вывод о целесообразности ее замены на более современную. Около половины машин эксплуатируется уже давно", - сказал Роща.
По его словам, учения пройдут в Хабаровске и под Комсомольском-на-Амуре на трех военных аэродромах. Кроме того, на аэродромном участке трассы Хабаровск-Комсомольск будет проведена имитация посадки модернизированного самолета Су-27СМ, транспортного вертолета Ми-26 и двух боевых вертолетов Ми-24.
На аэродроме под Комсомольском летчики продемонстрируют выход из-под удара, более 20 бомбардировщиков будут взлетать с аэродрома каждые 40 секунд. "В Хабаровске свое мастерство покажет пилотажная группа Липецкого учебного центра переучивания летного состава", - сообщил собеседник агентства.
http://www.oborona.ru/tnews/?id=3015367

"В ходе проведения учений в ходе ВВС "Крыло-2007" запланирована работа в Комсомольске-на-Амуре. На аэродроме "Падали" работники ВВС будут совершенствовать свое мастерство в развертывании авиационно-технической базы и организации вопросов тылового обеспечения. На аэродроме "Хурба" будут отработаны вопросы обеспечения нападения и захвата воздушного судна. 
Летчики покажут свое мастерство ухода из-под удара ракет по аэродрому. 12 июля на 90-м километре участка дороги "Хабаровск - Комсомольск-на-Амуре" будут развернуты элементы тылового обеспечения: госпиталь, столовая, части ГСН. Мы давно уже этого не делали, потому что такие учения не проводились Министерством обороны".
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1184138998

"...Летный состав на 2 самолетах Су-27 отработал имитацию посадки с интервалом 50 секунд на высоте менее 100 м на автотрассе Хабаровск--Комсомольск-на-Амуре. Самолет Як-52, вертолеты Ми-8, Ми-24, Ми-26 совершили посадку на автотрассу, где было выполнено их обслуживание и дозаправка. В полевых условиях были развернуты медицинский пункт, склады ГСМ, продовольствия, вещевой склад и столовая...".
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=26491

----------


## AC

*Pilot* анонсировал свой фоторепортаж:
http://pilot.strizhi.info/2007/07/13/4161

----------


## AC

Все борта полка, взлетавшие с Хурбы на "Крыле":
http://www.vko.ru/DesktopModules/Art...ersion=Staging
№63 уже нет -- это тот самый борт, что разбился 23 августа.

----------


## airwolf

Алексей спасибо-красивые фотографии  :Smile:

----------


## Foxbat

Класс! Спасибо!

----------


## AC

Из опыта полетов на Су-24. Особенности:
http://www.vko.ru/DesktopModules/Art...ersion=Staging

----------


## Fencer

> Все борта полка, взлетавшие с Хурбы на "Крыле":
> http://www.vko.ru/DesktopModules/Art...ersion=Staging
> №63 уже нет -- это тот самый борт, что разбился 23 августа.


Жалко фото по ссылке не открываются.

----------


## Fencer

> *Алексею Матвиенко: ждать ли каких-то фото с этого грандиозного дела?*
> Крупномасштабные авиационно-тыловые учения "Крыло - 2007" начинаются во вторник в Хабаровском крае, сообщил РИА Новости помощник командующего Дальневосточным объединением ВВС и ПВО по связям с общественностью Сергей Роща...
> "Одна из целей учений - показать возможности техники, которая есть на вооружении в ВВС и ПВО на Дальнем Востоке, и сделать вывод о целесообразности ее замены на более современную. Около половины машин эксплуатируется уже давно", - сказал Роща.
> По его словам, учения пройдут в Хабаровске и под Комсомольском-на-Амуре на трех военных аэродромах. Кроме того, на аэродромном участке трассы Хабаровск-Комсомольск будет проведена имитация посадки модернизированного самолета Су-27СМ, транспортного вертолета Ми-26 и двух боевых вертолетов Ми-24.
> На аэродроме под Комсомольском летчики продемонстрируют выход из-под удара, более 20 бомбардировщиков будут взлетать с аэродрома каждые 40 секунд. "В Хабаровске свое мастерство покажет пилотажная группа Липецкого учебного центра переучивания летного состава", - сообщил собеседник агентства.
> http://www.oborona.ru/tnews/?id=3015367
> 
> "В ходе проведения учений в ходе ВВС "Крыло-2007" запланирована работа в Комсомольске-на-Амуре. На аэродроме "Падали" работники ВВС будут совершенствовать свое мастерство в развертывании авиационно-технической базы и организации вопросов тылового обеспечения. На аэродроме "Хурба" будут отработаны вопросы обеспечения нападения и захвата воздушного судна. 
> Летчики покажут свое мастерство ухода из-под удара ракет по аэродрому. 12 июля на 90-м километре участка дороги "Хабаровск - Комсомольск-на-Амуре" будут развернуты элементы тылового обеспечения: госпиталь, столовая, части ГСН. Мы давно уже этого не делали, потому что такие учения не проводились Министерством обороны".
> ...


На аэродроме Хурба я наблюдал этап учений "Крыло-2007" со стороны за забором.Но тогда цифрового фотоаппарата у меня не было.Очень жаль.

----------


## Fencer

Рекламный ролик 277-го БАП (аэродром Хурба) Рекламный ролик 277-го БАП (аэродром Хурба) | VK.

----------


## Fencer

Учения тыла ВВС России "Крыло-2007" на аэродроме Комсомольск-на-Амуре (Хурба) 11 июля 2007 года Крыло-2007 - YouTube

----------


## Fencer

Хурба Хурба.flv - YouTube

----------


## Fencer

Су-24М б/н 59 белый (заводской № 0715344) 277-го бап 303-й сад 11-й А ВВС и ПВО.Вот здесь его фотообзор http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...start_160.html.

----------


## Nazar

тоже самое.

----------


## Fencer

> тоже самое.


Поправил ссылку и проверил - открывается.

----------


## Fencer

Су-24 б/н 03 белый (заводской № 1915313) 
Источник: журнал "Мир авиации"

----------


## Fencer

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Fencer

Су-24 б/н 14 белый
Источник: сайт "В контакте"

----------


## Fencer

Су-24 б/н 31 белый
Источник: сайт "Одноклассники"

----------


## Fencer

Су-24 на ЦЗТ

----------


## Fencer

Су-24.1987 год.

----------


## Fencer

Су-24М б/н 02 белый

----------


## Fencer

Су-24М б/н 04 белый.Снято 02.04.2008 года.

----------


## Fencer

Су-24М б/н 05 белый

----------


## Fencer

Су-24М на ЦЗТ.

----------


## Fencer

На аэродроме Домна.

----------


## Fencer

Су-24М б/н 12 белый

----------


## Fencer

Су-24М б/н 20 белый

----------


## Fencer

Су-24М б/н 22 белый

----------


## Fencer

Су-24М б/н 23 белый на аэродроме Домна

----------


## Fencer

Су-24М б/н 25 белый.Снято: первые три фотографии -18.06.2007 года,а крайняя - 30.05.2007 года.

----------


## Fencer

Су-24М б/н 26 белый

----------


## Fencer

Су-24М б/н 29 белый

----------


## Fencer

Су-24М б/н 30 белый

----------


## Fencer

На ЦЗТ аэродрома

----------


## Fencer

Су-24М б/н 63 белый

----------


## Fencer

Су-24М б/н 65 белый

----------


## Fencer

Су-24М б/н 65 белый.Снято 02.04.2008 года.

----------


## Fencer

Су-24М б/н 65 белый.Снято 25.03.2008 года.

----------


## Fencer

Еще Су-24М

----------


## Fencer

Полеты.Снято 08.06.2006 года.

----------


## Fencer

Су-24М.Снято 24.03.2008 года.

----------


## Fencer

https://vk.com/album-26358722_142186168

----------


## Fencer

> Су-24 б/н 03 белый (заводской № 1915313) 
> Источник: журнал "Мир авиации"


Кто-нибудь подскажет в каком номере журнала "Мир авиации" это было.Хотелось бы посмотреть в оригинале.

----------


## Fencer

1988 год (с сайта "Одноклассники").

----------


## Fencer

> Кто-нибудь подскажет в каком номере журнала "Мир авиации" это было.Хотелось бы посмотреть в оригинале.


Нашел сам - журнал "Мир Авиации" 3,98...

----------


## Fencer

> Су-24М б/н 25 белый.Снято: первые три фотографии -18.06.2007 года,а крайняя - 30.05.2007 года.


После инциндента 17 декабря 2005 года...

----------


## Fencer

Инциндент 17 декабря 2005 года.

----------


## Fencer

> Инциндент 17 декабря 2005 года.


Еще фотографии.

----------


## Fencer

> Инциндент 17 декабря 2005 года.


И еще фотографии.

----------


## Fencer

11-я Армия ВВС и ПВО.

----------


## Fencer

277-й Млавский бап.

----------


## Fencer

Вымпел 277-го Млавского бап.

----------


## Fencer

Тренажер КТС-9.

----------


## Fencer

Найдено в интернете.

----------


## Fencer

> Су-24 б/н 03 белый (заводской № 1915313) 
> Источник: журнал "Мир авиации"


На базе хранения авиатехники в Чебеньках 14 сентября 2008 года.

----------


## Fencer

> На базе хранения авиатехники в Чебеньках


31 августа 2007 года.

----------


## Fencer

> На базе хранения авиатехники в Чебеньках


21 апреля 2009 года.

----------


## Fencer

> Су-24 б/н 14 белый


Еще фотография.

----------


## Fencer

Су-24 б/н 22 белый.

----------


## Fencer

Су-24 б/н 33 белый.

----------


## Fencer

Су-24 б/н 85 белый.

----------


## Fencer

Су-24 277-го Млавского бап.

----------


## Fencer

Комсомольск авиационный https://topwar.ru/104060-komsomolsk-aviacionnyy.html

----------


## stream

> Су-24М б/н 25 белый.Снято: первые три фотографии -18.06.2007 года,а крайняя - 30.05.2007 года.


К теме САИ от 17 декабря 2005 года( Су-24М 0815317, б/н 25 белый, восстановлен, самолёт-донор Су-24МР № 1041619 из фонда эксплуатации, см пост #37, #54-56

----------


## Fencer

> самолёт-донор Су-24МР № 1041619 из фонда эксплуатации


Что такое фонд эксплуатации?

----------


## stream

> Что такое фонд эксплуатации?


то, что в остойниках ЭО, а почему МР 1041619, 10й, последней  серии попал в этот список, вопрос))

----------


## Fencer

> Су-24 б/н 03 белый (заводской № 1915313) 
> Источник: журнал "Мир авиации"


Источник ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Fencer

> Су-24 б/н 03 белый (заводской № 1915313) 
> Источник: журнал "Мир авиации"


Еще фотографии Су-24, авиабаза хранения Чебеньки, Оренбургская область, Россия

----------


## Fencer

> Су-24 б/н 03 белый (заводской № 1915313) 
> Источник: журнал "Мир авиации"


Источник ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/profile/581907043133/pphotos/805308090173

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://my.mail.ru/mail/burminskiy15...o/513/926.html

----------


## stream

Отдельной ветки по Переясловке-2 не нашёл...

Заброшенный гарнизон военного аэродрома "Кулон" (Переяславка-2)

https://zen.yandex.ru/media/dv_destr...8a91f768006bb3

----------


## RA3DCS

> Отдельной ветки по Переясловке-2 не нашёл...
> 
> Заброшенный гарнизон военного аэродрома "Кулон" (Переяславка-2)
> 
> https://zen.yandex.ru/media/dv_destr...8a91f768006bb3


Что то там только три фотки ! Остальные не отображаются!

----------


## stream

в яндексе, опере открывается....насчитал более 80 фоток

----------


## RA3DCS

> в яндексе, опере открывается....насчитал более 80 фоток


Да заработало! Спасибо большое! Ну вот как родной гарнизон раздербанили!
Это Ваши фото или в сети нашлись?
У нас в разделе Однополчане есть 300АПИБ Переяславка-2 Желательно туда скопировать !

----------


## stream

с zen.yandex.ru, "ДАЛЬНЕВОСТОЧНЫЙ ДЕСТРОЙ", огромный цикл по заброшенным базам МО СССР
ссылка есть, переносите)))

----------


## Fencer

> У нас в разделе Однополчане есть 300АПИБ Переяславка-2 Желательно туда скопировать !


Скопировал...

----------


## Fencer

:Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface:

----------


## Fencer

Снято 19.07.2004 года

----------


## Fencer

День воздушного флота России 12 августа 2018 года

----------


## Fencer

> День воздушного флота России 12 августа 2018 года


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L59P3YsU4ek

----------


## Fencer

Экипажи истребителей и бомбардировщиков ВКС отработали дозаправку в воздухе https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2273995@egNews

----------


## Fencer

В армии ВВС и ПВО ВВО проведены полеты СУ-24 с посадкой по приборам https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2274212@egNews

----------


## Fencer

2011 год
https://flightpix.org/photo/16449/
https://flightpix.org/photo/16426/#last

----------


## Fencer

2011 год 
https://flightpix.org/photo/16993/#last

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://m.vk.com/wall18868045_1702?f...80%D0%B1%D0%B0

----------

